# Arnis seminar im madison



## girlychuks (Dec 13, 2001)

Hello!
Just got handed a pamphlet that a Tapi-Tapi master is coming to do a 4 hour seminar in Madison,  WI jan 20th.
email me or I'll post the details if anyone is interested.


----------



## John_Boy (Jan 15, 2002)

I would love to hear the specifics of the event if you please...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## girlychuks (Jan 15, 2002)

Phone # for info.... Christina Richardson 608-223-1668 


From 12-4 jan 20th (Sun)
Warner Park community recreation center
1625 Northport Dr. Madison, WI

Cost:$40 Sticks $20 T shirt:$10

WIth Tapi-Tapi Master Ken Smith

See you there?

All the best to you always Cathy


----------

